# siggys [im back to finish all the requested siggys]



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

just put 3 good clear pictures of your horses up, and i'l see what i can do to make them into a picture  

also include some colours you would want on there, and your horses name...or what ever you would like writen on it.

*Also can you tell what size picture/siggy you would like them?*

thanks

-Chessy
xx[/b]


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

sorry i cant draw..i ment make a picture like from photoshop/gimp...lol sorry if i tried to draw a horse i would destroy it! hahaha


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

heres a few examples of what i can do...if anyone would like one!?









this is a recent one...not the best








and also this is recent--my horse

heres just a few of my editing...date is on it for wen i made them. both the same days.








random hut








stairs








and one for my friend


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah I would Love one =]]] Here are a few of my horse Doc...or We Control The Chaos. Colors...Either Red and Blue. Or A Hunter Green =] Thanks tonssss


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

hey
sure i can make u one..but the pics are not showing up on my computer...lol
could i ask u to PM me the pics? thanks heaps  
-Tegan


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

nope wait they worked haha sorry for the double posts!


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

heres the siggy...


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I would like a siggy in somewhat the same style as your first example.

Name on siggy: Kate n Nate
Slogan1(under Kate n Nate): Together Forever
Slogan2(generally anywhere on the siggy): Sometimes Second Chances are Worth The Effort

Pictures:






















































You dont need to use all of these pix...just choose the ones you think would look the best


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

would you please be able to do these for me and saying 
Name: Kodi
Show name: Dakodia


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks loads!!! Its beautifull =]


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

We Control The Chaos said:


> thanks loads!!! Its beautifull =] I wish mine came out as nicely as yours do


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

haha no problems! im always happy to make one!

We control the chaos-how are the colours...i wasnt sure if the red and blue suited...so green was what i used...hope thats ok???

thanks guys...2 sigs comming up!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i would love a siggy please 

heres a some pics...my name: emily, horses names: gypsy & jarred


































i have thousands of pics and couldnt choose so i settled on these 

purple is gypsys colour and black and red are jarreds colours so ill leave you to put whatever colour you like in there


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you make me a siggy of my dogs Kerra and Theo? I will post pics soon! 

And I have to get good pics of Boo out at pasture...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

K here's the pics I uploaded. I don't want the HorseForum.com part on it if you can fix that...Thanks!

Kerra(white) and Theo(black)









I love the leafy background on this one lol









My Queen lol









Thank You in advance!


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh can I have a siggy pic also Please.

Cara My Irish Friend.









I show and breed great danes . So one of my Irish Champion Nero









The General


----------



## creeky-bil (Oct 31, 2007)

*yes please...*

culd u please make a picture for my horse




























'
and could it please say somethin like 'Cweeky'


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: yes please...*



creeky-bil said:


> culd u please make a picture for my horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where abouts in queensland are you?? i swear that house in the first pic looks familiar


----------



## horsegal101 (Oct 27, 2007)

i would LOVE a siggy.the names r chief(spots) and gypsy(brown) and in the colors red and black or any color u think is best and if u could make it unique.thanx.


----------



## Equus_Dea (Oct 31, 2007)

*ooooo!*

I'm sure your on overload but it is soooo amazing that you can do that! I can't blend that well  Would you do one of a few wedding pics? I wish I had better horse pictures on my computer or I would have one done of my horses!

Steven and Natalie
June 23, 2007

Colors: Light Purple


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I would love to have one. I unfortunately have no idea how to edit pics here are a few of Pilot "Ready for Takeoff"


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Could you do one of my first horse Brickens? Your work is absolutely amazing by the way.




























I really like the colors navy and a pale light blue.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

its weird how since she offered to do these siggies she hasnt been back :?


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

-GOSH your editing is simply GORGEOUS!!
You seem like you have a bunch to do
haha! 
Thats what you get for being so good! :wink: 

If you could get around to it I would LOVE if you could make one
of my mare Dolly!

color-purple
name-Dolly
Slogan-chase your dreams and never give up

Pics










































you pick the ones you think would work best.
Thanks so much!


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

im really sorry i havnt replied!  been sooo busy with real life stuff! havnt had time to come back here...im really sorry!

il get onto all of your pictures [by the way some have gorjus horses!]  

il try and get as many of them done as possible!

-Chestnut


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

xkatex :arrow:









WranglerBlondie93 :arrow:








[i like how this came out]  

Jazzyrider :arrow:








[i had no ideas for your siggy, if u have a few other pictures i can try again?? im not happy with it...sorry :roll: :lol: ]

BluMagic :arrow:








[same with yours to, i have no ideas for the pictures...if u dont like this one let me know, and send me some new pictures, il see what else i can do!]

Cara- 
[gorjus pictures!  i havnt done yours yet though (yours is next), im just wondering if you would like all 3 pictures into one picture? or 3 seperate ones?]

.....
creeky-bil 
horsegal101
Equus_Dea
Pilot1
mudypony
LoveXMyXHorse
.....

il be doing yours soon...as u can see i sure am on OVERLOAD   :lol: 

il be back to do yours tomorrow, and sorry for the LOOONG wait you have had...i wish i hadnt have forgotten. :x  

-Chestnut


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

her names Tinky Silver Bars if u could just put that on there with the three pics, idc what order or anything. 



























i feel bad asking with everyone else wanting one. so take ur time. thanks!!!


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

:arrow:









:arrow:









:arrow:










hope you like them...  


ive still got a few more piccys to finish. they wont be long


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

heya

yeah i have a few more piccies these days 


























































ive got another horse now and there is a pic of him in there too. his name is cougar 

thanks heaps


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

gah! my post didnt work!....i spent ages searching 4 quotes!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

if you could do this it would be great!....you're sooooooo talented! all the ones you have done have been great
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
photos - - - -









































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if you put this one in ^ ^ ^ have it faded out so i am transparent and place me in a corner somewhere over the top of the others but....*make sure it is a fair bit transparent (without being invisible)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
names - - - - 
clyde - mally
me - caitlin
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
colours - - - - 

i dont care which colours....you pick which would be best
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
quotes - - - -

any of these quotes...you pick but they are kinda colour coded
-blue coloured- first preferences
-red coloured- second preferences
-green coloured- third preferences

When the world says, "Give up,"
Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this ones my favourite but if you think its not right you can change it
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is no secret so close as that between a rider and their horse

Kissed by sunlight,embraced by open fields. The horse is the center of all beautiful things.

Fierce as the fire and fleet as the wind...

The essential joy of being with horses is that it brings us in contact with the rare elements of grace, beauty, spirit, and fire.

Galloping smoothly across the lush green grass, my heart rides through life itself on the back of a horse.

A friend is one of the nicest things you can have, and one of the best things you can be.

Love is missing someone whenever you're apart, but somehow feeling warm inside because you're close in heart. 

Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things. 

Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if you'd rather you can do the one below instead of the top one...but i would love the clyde 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
photos - - - -

































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
names - - - -

bay - amber
dapple grey - vince
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
colours - - - -

bay - purple (preferably bright) or any colour you think works
dapple grey - aqua (bright blue)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
quotes - - - - 

any of these quotes...you pick but they are kinda colour coded
-blue coloured- first preferences
-red coloured- second preferences
-green coloured- third preferences

A friend is one of the nicest things you can have, and one of the best things you can be.

Love is missing someone whenever you're apart, but somehow feeling warm inside because you're close in heart. 

Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things. [/color]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ilovemyhorsies - would you mind if she used one of the quotes you posted in mine?? whichever ones yo dont of course  there are some lovely quotes there


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

ok. what i think i need to do, is find how many of these siggys people will look at and still want the pictures and things on them...il do the first 3 recent ones first..then people who come back, and would like that picture made can let me know and i will make it  

wont be long for your pictures. just reply here if u still want the thing made. i just dont know if half of you still go on here anymore... :?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i do i do


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> ilovemyhorsies - would you mind if she used one of the quotes you posted in mine?? whichever ones yo dont of course  there are some lovely quotes there


sure! just wait till the siggys done so you know which one has been used

if you want to find some others here are the sites i used--

http://www.quotegarden.com/
^ ^ ^ this has lots of different categories

http://www.geocities.com/petsburgh/farm/8300/hquote.htm
http://www.ametro.net/~wolfe/quotes.html
http://www.nickers.com/horse-quotes.htm


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

lol yeah kk jazzy, il work on urs and ilovemyhorses first this week  wont be long


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya

i didnt think you would have started mine so i thought id add another one i really like 










and here are some of the quotes i found that i like. im not sure if any of these are in ilovemyhorsies list though

Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things
There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man. (I like this one)
No hour of life is wasted that is spent in the saddle. (i like this one too)
The wind of heaven is that which blows between a horse's ears.


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

okay...finished a couple tonite. ive completly ran out of ideas, im sorry. lol  



















hope u dont mind them


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

awwww! i love it! thanks sooooooo much!


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

no worries. im glad u like it  

i like the text  that turned out good.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you  its lovely


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Are you still making the siggys? If so here are some pictures
Name: Satire
Color: Blue, Red or Gold

Pictures:































































I know there are a lot, but I just wanted to make sure at least 3 of them were good enough for you


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hey!

wow i just wanted to say ur work is amazing!!
r u still doing these pictures??
and if u had time, would u mind doing one of my horse??
my name is Allison, and my horses name is Jiffers or Jiff
and here is some pictures!!:]











thanks!!!


----------

